# Bmw X5 GroundZero NautiluzCreation 6x15" 40kw



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Some of this thread is already here, but started a new and better one.
This is my page on facebook: www.facebook.com/nautiluzcreation
Equipment used in the X5 are:

Headunit:
Ipad Air

Prosessor:
1x Mosconi 6to8 Mosconi - MOSCONI_GLADEN_DSP_6to8

Amps:
3x GZPA 1.10K-HC Ground Zero GZPA 1.10000SPL-HC
2x GZNA 2800XII Ground Zero GZNA 2800XII
2x GZNA 4350XII Ground Zero GZNA 4350XII

Speakers:
6x GZPW 15SPL 10.000w Plutonium GZPW 15SPL
16x GZCM 8-4PP 8" Competition GZCM 8-4PP
4x GZCT 2200 Competition GZCT 2200
1x GZNC 1650X Nuclear GZNC 1650X

Battery:
8x 105amp AGM

Dampening:
9x Bulk Pack dynamat
9x Dynaliner

Kabels:
8x Stinger Expert RCA
40m Stinger Expert 50mm2 
40m Ground Zero 50mm2
150m Ground Zero 4mm2
Now some dampening..


This is only a small part of dynamat that where used.









After several hours of disassembly



























2 Layers of Dynamat Extreme


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Nearly all original electric parts have been moved to other places in the car, black tanks are for the original air suspension. 






















































Since this enclosure took me about 600 hours i'm happy that i built a steady construction to place it on.


----------



## Dylanmott (Jan 11, 2013)

good lord, cant wait to see more!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

This is how the enclosure is being held into place. I am using the same brackets that originally holds the rear seat









Mounted a MDF plate that is going to be molded into the side wall of the box.









Added a thick carpet on the backside so that the enclosure have some clearance


















Adjusting the top plate to get maximum volume. 









Clearance is about 3mm to the rear window. Consider that the 40mm plexi is mounted on top of this plate.









Top plate made to hold it all on place when molding the walls.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Carpet is attached to a separate MDF frame on the top of the lower part of the box









Attaching carpet to the top plate. 









Resin is applied


















Side walls dry and ready to be taken out of the car and get some more fiberglass and resin









Cut out the top plate so that it is possible to remove side panels









This is how it looks on the outside. 


















Side walls is made of 1" fiberglass with 2 layers of sandwich and weight is about 20 kg each.









This is how the puzzle is going to be assembled inside of the car, using 10mm bolts.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Holes for bolts holding the front plate.









Reinforcing wall for the plexiglass mounting.


















Ready for "paint"









Nearly ready









Starting on the front plate 2x19mm MDF with 40mm plexiglass manholes for inspection and cleaning of enclosure.









40mm plexiglass


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Seems anyone that runs GZ equipment does things right...looks good!


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Glued 10mm MDF on to the plexiglass so that there was possible to attach the center tip og the router without making a hole in the glass.









After several runs with the router...









Steel frame that are going to hold the glass in place.



























Powder coated


















Marking where the holes should be









Sanded the plexi with 800 paper to get a frosted look. 









20" rim seen through sanded glass


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

This is where the speaker cables are going through the wall









Adjusting the size









This is 2 pcs of 3mm laser cut steel that is welded together. One with circular holes and one with hex holes. So that the cable bushings are held on one side.































































There is a "angle iron" that reinforces side wall and bottom plate together.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

AutoCad drawing of 3mm steel that is reinforcing the enclosure. 









And one more of the 40mm plexiglass that is the front baffle... 









And the 20mm port (1600cm2)









Steel ready for welding


















Welded 









Ready for powder coating. 









More parts of 3mm steel for a box that is placed under the car. Where air compressor to suspension and 150 amp charger will be located. 


















Welding done


















And for a box located in the engine bay with two GZ amps.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Welded and ready for some hinges. 









10mm clarence.. 









Hinges are going to be placed here. 









Bracket for hinges. 






















































Two of those is holding the amp enclosure so that it dont lie on the engine.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

The BMW Dealer must LOVE you. lol

Sub'd.

Jay


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Box for charger and air mounted.. 









Ready for 230v









Original air suspension compressor









Needs some modifications to the brackets.


















Still possible to reach parts inside. 









40mm Plexiglass front baffle!  













































Picture from the inside of the car.... 









Routing 3mm into the baffle to mount RGB Led strip


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Might be that the vaccumcleaner is full... 









Some testing


















Weight of the baffle (kg)









Back plate









Slot port









Upgrading the steel frame, now it combines top plate and bottom plate. 


















Test mounting amps in the enclosure. 



























Starting on the frame that will hold the plexiglass top


















Routing with bit that are 75mm in diameter.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

"Some" equipment have arrived..



























Al of the parts after powerder coat.




































It fits! 









Wiring for the chargers. 









Started on the big amp rack









Welding mounting screws into place.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My gosh this is like watching Robocop being brought back to life. All of this was done in your personal garage? This is a build of epic proportions I see.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Started with the 3rd amp "rack" placement




































Routing of the slot port. 


















This is only half, rest is in the vaccumcleaner.. 









Polished the edge


















Painting of the enclosure, tried several things and ended up with this solution. 


















After first layer.. Needs an other color! 









Last test! 


















Things starting to get heavy when moving it around in the garage by myself.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Some boring stuff needs to be done also. Wiring! 50mm2 is placed beneath floor. 




































Wiring to the rear hatch for lights. 









Final mounting of the subwoofer enclosure.



























Important to get the puzzle right! 



























This i guess was pure luck! Only 5 mm between the roof and subwoofer..


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

More cabels.... o




































And now I guess there is about time to get the plastic foil of!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

you are the ****ing man. holy mother of god this is so bad ass


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Starting on frames to batteries. 









And this is where alot of them is going to be placed..









4mm Steel backet mounted where the saftybelt was. 


















Front part of the battery rack and amp rack is placed under passenger and drivers seat.




































2pcs of 105amp placed into the center console. 









Now you see where I plan to put the big amp rack.









Bottom frame



























CNC engraving of Nautiluz Creation logos. 









Aaand Ground Zero..


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Green is the best color!

Hehe


Fabulous build log and what an amazing job good sir!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Batteries mounted. 




































Paint









Amp rack




































Amp rack seen from behind the sub enclosure. 













































Finishing amp rack under the hood. 


















RGB Lights









Turning the logo on one of the amps.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Modifying center console









That is a lot of parts just for a center console.. 









Finaly got it to fit.. 













































Last part of the enclosure is being done..


















Using the original aircooling for the amps.. 









Only needed to be shortened 5cm 









Fasteners for the center console


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

RGB mounted. 



























Started on a custom fuse box









Placed directly on two batteries.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Sanded the alu with 180 paper. 




































Alu spacers to get down to the batteries. 




































"Some" 50mm2...


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

wow!!! that's an amazing work!!


----------



## CactoesGel (Dec 24, 2013)

W0W! Amazing work.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

What cable covers are on those last pics of you wiring up your batteries? 

I ask because they look seriously thick!


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Holey moley! Incredible.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeh that's incredible. Sweet job.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am speechless which is easy since this is a type written forum lol. This is on a level of supreme sir.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Schizm said:


> What cable covers are on those last pics of you wiring up your batteries?
> 
> I ask because they look seriously thick!
> 
> ...


They are not so thick, cabels are "old" Stinger Expert 50mm2 +


----------



## darkknight1999 (Jul 13, 2008)

Damn... just damn... that is amazing work!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome install. I have seen this cars pics floating around Facebook, its cool to see the build log on it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Several upgrades have been done. More lights. 









Taken of a few mm to fit the RGB lights. 









Looks better with more lights in the enclosure









Also separated some of the RGB so that there is possible to run them in different color.









New RGB "module"









Upgrading hinges on the front doors. 10mm steel









Ready for some welding. 









Makning space for new hinges. 









Modifying old ones so that they stay in place while welding. 









New dobble hinges.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

nice build man to much bass for me though.

I spy a lot of festool, a friend of mine introduced me to their products about a year ago. Looking to get a few things from them this year.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Demountning of doors









Trimmed away some steel.



























Testing!









Not needed...









Starting to get clean









Using my new special made hinges to get the doors in the right position









Now it should be possible to get the doors of after welding









Fits!









When 2 doors become 1.. 









Welded and quite big..


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Reinforcing



























Started on the door panels









To get them in the right position









19mm MDF as back plate.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

10pcs of 8" mids









Part of the car and doors are getting painted. 


















M3 coupe doors suddenly got quite small..













































Ready for some carbon fibre



























Using vacuum


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Nautiluz said:


> Trimmed away some steel.


"Some" steel... :worried:


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Testing, to get some motivation.. 









15cm saw blade.. 









After several hours! 









"Some" of them did die



























Prototype tweeter that I had to make a new front cover to.




































Old vs new.









Mounted in front of the b pillar


















Plate that is going to hold 2 neodym magnets









Cover is held into place with 3pcs of neodym magnets that have a pullling force of 60kg each. 









Extended wire for the door handle.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Just wow...I'm speechless


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

From what i've seen last weekend from a distance the car looks really cool! And sounds really loud! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow... crazy build


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Combine front and rear door wiring..









Wrapping all parts with vinyl









Back to the dashboard









Steel cover for the airvent. 









Spacing it so that there is space for vinyl. 


















Magnets to hold the frame around the Ipad. 









Try to get away a few problem areas.. 



































































































Hose that are cooling the amps under the hood. 









6.5" crossover hidden below front seat.


----------



## l a r r y (Jan 25, 2012)

Nucking Futs.....


Awesome deatil on everything


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Car is nearly finished now so here are some pictures from EMMA Finals in Austria.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw the pics on Facebook. Awesome install! That door setup is very unique, I do not think I have seen that done before.


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Fantastic skills and final product


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Crazy skills, and lots of $$ built this beast!!


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome fab work and install! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Super impressive! The execution is amazing. I still don't understand how you come up with this idea though. The imagination is fantastic! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cerwinvega_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

Take about attention to detail!


----------



## cactusdaddy (Mar 28, 2014)

that is one great build


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Engine bay upgraded and hopefully finished! 













































Since it was dark in the garage i took a few from the rest of the install to


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Epic.....


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

For most of the build, I was thinking that this is a nicely executed build, 
with the usual, obsessive amounts of detail that goes into a system like this.
Then I got to those doors.
You, Sir, are certifiable! I mean that as the highest compliment.
Excellent imagination and execution. 
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

didn't know what to expect reading the title of the thread, thought to myself "Ground ZERO? probably expensive. And Nautilus, maybe a sea shell enclosure or something" and then I started going through this thing. First thing that struck me was "600 hours on a box? what? that's like 15 weeks of 40 hours, full time, this guy must be a slacker" lol...


I said, lol!


then words like "who uses plexy that thick? how much is thing going to weigh... " and my favorite phrase, "this guy is not afraid to commit" rumbling around while just being blown away at each piece put together.

so, thanks for the new definition of extreme, I won't say crazy because anyone who can hold it together through a build like that, has to be quite sane?


----------



## monty9991 (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome install and great effort.


----------



## Nautiluz (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for nice comments guys!!  Here is some outside pictures of the car


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Um... holy *BLEEP*-in *BLEEP* that install is the *BLEEP*-in *BLEEP*!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This is F-ing crazy. I'm sure this is one of a kind BMW!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Respect dude.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

How do you like the Nuclear set?


----------



## deltasaurus (Apr 9, 2014)

Epic!! After 29+ years around mobile and home audio I kind of had a been there done that attitude, and thought that I had seen it all. I must say thank you for opening my eyes again with this Incredible build. IMHO, this one is in the top 5 of all the builds I havw seen and heard. Keep up the awesome work that you are doing!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nautiluz said:


> Testing, to get some motivation..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else see this insane build?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Anyone else see this insane build?


i think a few have


----------

